

Show HN: PressFriendly – PR software built with machine learning for startups - pdenya
http://www.pressfriendly.com/

======
sotownsend
I actually got to try the Beta for our startup Fittr and I was very impressed
with PressFriendly, especially at getting my sh*t together--it really made
sure that I had every detail correct and outlined well. I haven't sent out the
emails yet, but the list of contacts was stellar--I recognized some of the
names, and looked up others, but they were all on point.

------
timjahn
Your pricing page
([http://www.pressfriendly.com/pricing](http://www.pressfriendly.com/pricing))
says "Premium Pricing - All premium plans include access to a PR advisor". But
then you have an actual plan named "Premium".

So do I get access to a PR advisor if I subscribe to the Premium plan, 3rd
plan from the left, or if I subscribe to any of the non-free "Premium" plans
(any of the main 3 boxes)?

~~~
joelandren
All three plans get and advisor. Yes, I can see how that would be confusing.

Free plans get online support, but not a 1-1 call with an advisor.

------
melindajb
I've been using this in beta, and can't believe how much time it's saving me--
and how effective it's been. We will be using this through our launch. Super
savvy and to the point.

------
minimax
_PR software built with machine learning for startups_

I don't understand where the machine learning part comes in. Is it just
figuring out which reporters report about different topics?

~~~
pdenya
We generate a press list by comparing the results of your story wizard (all of
the text about your story and your business that you enter into our system)
with reporter archives.

To go into slightly more detail, we've train classifiers for each reporter in
the system using the articles they've written. Comparing your story against
the articles reporters have written in the past few months gives us a very
accurate picture of who might write about you and therefore who you should be
spending time trying to contact.

~~~
minimax
Sounds like cool technology. Thanks for the explanation.

~~~
pdenya
np, we do a lot of other cool things with it too and more to come. For
example, when you're preparing emails for each reporter we provide
recommendations for which pieces of the pitch you should send to them, based
off the same machine learning system.

------
acoyfellow
Could you elaborate on where exactly machine learning comes into play? Why is
there additional value with that tech?

Very interesting product, I will definitely be giving it a try.

~~~
joelandren
Traditional media lists (the ones agencies pay thousands of dollars a month
for) only have basic categories like mobile, cloud and games. By scouring
reporter archives we can identify reporters who are writing about sharing
economy, wearables, quantified self and things like that. The big mistake most
startups make is approaching a reporter who JUST wrote about something very
similar to your startup. This is the wrong approach because they are unlikely
to write about something so similar again soon. By tracking reporter archives,
we identify trends and put you in front of the right people at the right time.

~~~
acoyfellow
Very cool. Thank you for the explanation :) Good luck with everything

~~~
joelandren
Thanks!

------
stankal
This looks really interesting and something we could use. However, I'm unsure
about the monthly pricing structure. It seems like we would use this every
time we have something newsworthy to announce which could be once every couple
of months at best. So a fee per pitch would be more in line with how the
service would be utilized. Admittedly I know very little about how PR works.
Why would I use this on a monthly basis? Congrats on launching!

~~~
joelandren
Thanks and great question.

We're trying to help startups think about PR as not being transactional in
nature, but more of an ongoing process. We don't want you to necessarily bunch
up your pitches, but to build relationships with reporters.

To that end, the paid service comes with an editorial calendar to help find
press opportunities you may be perfect for, but are not aware of. For
instance, if Forbes or Inc. has a special section on startups in July, we'll
let you know now because they are planning the articles in a few weeks. We
hope to show ongoing value to that you stay with us month to month.

------
650REDHAIR
This is an excellent idea. So many companies either ignore PR or pay WAY too
much for an out of touch agency. Looking forward to using the base plan!

------
lux
Do you send confirmation emails for new signups? I didn't receive one (not in
spam either), but it's handy to have to help remember your service's name when
I want to come back to it later.

------
nader
Sounds very cool

